# Canon PowerShot ELPH 340 HS Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/canon-powershot-elph-340-hs-official/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/canon-powershot-elph-340-hs-official/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>The Canon PowerShot ELPH 340HS will become official for CES in Las Vegas, Nevada.</p>
<ul>
<li>12x Optical Zoom helps ensure outstanding optical performance and versatility.</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi® allows wireless transferring of images and video to compatible mobile devices, select social networking sites and your Wi-Fi® enabled computer, and lets you remotely shoot using your smartphone or tablet.</li>
<li>16.0 Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor with the DIGIC 4+ Image Processor creates the Canon HS SYSTEM, which helps provide excellent low-light performance.</li>
<li>Creative Shot mode uses composition, color and lighting from your original image to create unique images with an artistic flair.</li>
<li>Smart AUTO intelligently selects the proper camera settings based on 32 predefined shooting situations.</li>
<li>Available March, 2014</li>
</ul>
<p>Full press release after the break</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p id="TWP24">MELVILLE, N.Y., January 6, 2014 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the addition of two new cameras to its PowerShot line-up: The PowerShot SX600 HS and the PowerShot ELPH 340 HS digital cameras. The PowerShot SX600 HS camera packs an impressive 18x optical zoom and 16-Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor into a beautifully sleek, compact and portable body so capturing close-up photos with high-image clarity is easy and stylish. The PowerShot ELPH 340 HS camera offers outstanding optical performance and versatility with a 12x optical zoom lens and16-Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor. Both equipped with Wi-Fi® and Near Field Communication (NFC™) capabilities, photographers can have outstanding image quality and the ability to share images and video with ease.</p>
<p id="TWP25">“These new PowerShot cameras enhance consumers’ enjoyment of photography through the unique combination of high-image quality, long-zoom ranges, ease-of-use and connectivity,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The advanced technologies these new models offer give users the cameras they need to have a photographic experience that allows them to capture high-quality images while on-the-go and share them with their loved ones.”</p>
<p id="TWP26">The Wi-Fi® connectivity options in the PowerShot SX600 HS and the PowerShot ELPH 340 HS cameras allow users to easily share beautiful images online with family and friends. Using the Mobile Device Connect Button, users can connect to a compatible smartphone, a compatible tablet or a computer. Connection to the computer is easily done using Canon’s Image Sync through the cloud. For the first time in Canon’s line-up, both cameras have the convenient connectivity of NFC offered on Android™ devices. With NFC, users press the Mobile Device Connect Button and tap their NFC-enabled Android device to the SX600 HS or ELPH 340 HS camera to send images from the camera to their compatible smartphone with ease. For even more convenience, photographers can control the camera remotely via the free Canon Camera Window app1 from virtually anywhere with their iOS® or Android device2. After composing the image, the photographer controls the shutter from their compatible smartphone, so that the photographer can be included in the shot.</p>
<p id="TWP27">Another first for the PowerShot SX and ELPH lines is Creative Shot mode. First introduced on the PowerShot N digital camera, Creative Shot mode is an easy yet powerful tool to add artistic effects to photos. In Creative Shot mode, users compose a shot and let the camera analyze the photo to apply a series of artistic elements. Creative Shot mode includes four categories with 46 filters total. The four filter categories are: Retro, Monochrome, Special, and Natural. Before an image is captured, users choose one of the four filter types and Creative Shot will automatically render five different variations of the shot in different composition, color and lighting styles, delivering creative new perspectives automatically while still maintaining the original image.</p>
<p id="TWP28">The cameras can also capture great video, recording high-quality 1080p Full HD video through a dedicated movie button. The Hybrid AUTO mode allows you to record up-to four seconds of video every time you shoot a still image, and then automatically joins the clips and pictures into a video that captures the essence of a vacation, an important event, or any time you are shooting many shots in a day. Hybrid Auto automatically recognizes the scene and optimizes camera settings to capture the highest possible image quality creating a great looking highlight reel in a 720p HD video.</p>
<p id="TWP29"><strong>The PowerShot SX600 HS Digital Camera</strong></p>
<p id="TWP30">In addition to enhanced connectivity and artistic options, the PowerShot SX600 HS camera features a long-zoom range in a compact point-and-shoot camera body. Equivalent to 25-450mm, the SX600 HS camera’s powerful 18x optical zoom provides users with the high-quality optics the pocket-sized Canon PowerShot SX camera series is known for. The SX600 HS camera combines a 16-Megapixel CMOS sensor and Canon’s DIGIG 4+ Image Processor to create the Canon HS SYSTEM allowing for excellent low-light performance.</p>
<p id="TWP31">The PowerShot SX600 HS digital camera is expected to be available at the end of February 2014 in red, white or black for an estimated retail price of $249.99.</p>
<p id="TWP32"><strong>The PowerShot ELPH 340 HS Digital Camera</strong></p>
<p id="TWP33">The PowerShot ELPH 340 HS digital camera, successor to the ELPH 330 HS, features a 12x optical zoom lens which is equivalent to 25mm-300mm. Great for low-light scenes, the 16-Megapixel High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor and DIGIC 4+ Image Processor work together to create the Canon HS SYSTEM helping to ensure images are captured in detail in dimly lit situations.</p>
<p id="TWP34">The PowerShot ELPH 340 HS is expected to be available in March 2014 in purple, silver or black for an estimated retail price of $199.99.</p>
<p id="TWP35">###</p>
<p id="TWP36">† Based on weekly patent counts issued by United States Patent and Trademark Office.</p>
<p id="TWP37">1 This software enables you to upload images to social network services. Before uploading images, please be aware that image files may contain privacy related information such as people and places. If necessary, please delete such information. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this software.</p>
<p id="TWP38">2 Compatible with iOS versions 6.0/6.1/7.0, Android smartphone versions 2.3.3/4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3 and Android table versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3. Data charges may apply.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pharp (Jan 6, 2014)

OK, looks OK, just OK, but why does Canon still offer 30+ models of P&S cameras? I thought this segment was largely dead, taken over by iPhones. I should think six models would be plenty. Just don't get it.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 6, 2014)

pharp said:


> OK, looks OK, just OK, but why does Canon still offer 30+ models of P&S cameras? I thought this segment was largely dead, taken over by iPhones. I should think six models would be plenty. Just don't get it.



It's still a large market, albeit shrinking. Plus a lot of those on the page are the previous models. A new model comes out and pushes down the price of the lower model. The consumer can choose to buy the latest and greatest and pay the higher price or choose something that does 90% of the job for a bit less money. Either way, Canon makes a sale and makes money. As long as each product offering is profitable, Canon is better off offering more choices that would cater to a wider audience.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Canon is better off offering more choices that would cater to a wider audience.



+1

To most of us on this forum, shooting with a dSLR and a few lenses, the difference between a $129 and a $149 PS is minimal, but that's not the case for someone shopping for a camera with a budget of $130.

Also, a lot of P&S sales occur at brick-and-mortar stores - you won't see all of those offerings at any given store. Canon may want to give the chain store buyers (as opposed to customers) options to differentiate their offerings from those of other stores.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 7, 2014)

"Year of the lens!"

So where are the lenses?

At least Sigma brought something interesting to the table.


----------

